
Announcing Arrington XRP Capital, a Crypto-Denominated Hedge Fund - techman9
http://arringtonxrpcapital.com/2017/11/28/announcing-arrington-xrp-capital-a-crypto-denominated-hedge-fund/
======
pdog
A very important question: what is the supply model of Ripple's XRP?

If the fund is denominated in XRP, you're essentially betting on the relative
prices of all other cryptos expressed in XRP.

------
shepardrtc
I did my first XRP transaction last night and it was incredibly fast. Done in
a couple seconds. And the cost was next to nothing.

